# Whats the best urban trials bike



## Cano29 (Nov 27, 2010)

I am looking at buying a bike similar to danny macaskill but a little cheaper. I was looking at the scott voltage and the eastern thunderbird. what do you think of these bikes and what are their strengths and weaks? Any other bikes suggested would be great.
thanks


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

just about any single speed DJ bike with a stiff/firm fork up front will be fine unless you plan to get further into trials riding then you should look @ a specific trials bike

an old monty or zebde or even an older echo pure seated 24" would be good.

are you a noob trials rider?

check out: http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/
some gr8 deal on there in the FS section

plus the guys over there are very helpful

I'm on there with the same user name


----------



## Cano29 (Nov 27, 2010)

yeh im a bit of a noob to trials riding, watched way back home and inspired me to get into a bit of trials rather than mountain. I signed up to the other website you mentioned and waiting reply. Any other bike suggestions you have please let me know, thanks for your help. If I have any other questions i'll ask if that's alright
Jayden


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

Cano29 said:


> yeh im a bit of a noob to trials riding, watched way back home and inspired me to get into a bit of trials rather than mountain. I signed up to the other website you mentioned and waiting reply. Any other bike suggestions you have please let me know, thanks for your help. If I have any other questions i'll ask if that's alright
> Jayden


since you're an aussie like me best thing to do is check out:

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=39637

where in Aus are you??

I'm in Newcastle NSW


----------



## Cano29 (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh cool,
Yeh im in southern highlands, about 1-2 hours south west of sydney,
did you buy the echo?


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

Don't know if it's too late, but you should check out the Giant STP. It's what Jeff Lenosky does his Trials/Street riding on. You can find quite a few videos of the STP doing, Dirt jumps, trials, and street. I love mine!


----------

